# Wow! More sublte price hikes...



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is paying attention to the price of the new battalion boxes coming next month? Wow, they are now retailing for over 100.00 dollars. I've not been one to complain about the consistently growing price for my favorite hobby, but I must admit that I'm now convinced that its time to sell off some miniatures. I have been a long time collector and painter, certainly more so than a gamer, and I now believe that as a working professional (and not a real frugal person at that) I can no longer afford this habit. For years White Dwarf was six dollars per issue---then three years ago it went to eight, then last year to nine. I'm beginning to believe that GW is simply trying to become a close community game, because it certainly offers little for the average working class fellow. So, I think I'm going to be relegated to a boxset collector from now on. Yeah, I know what your thinking, "hell, if your going to keep playing, quit bitching". Your right, I'm just wondering if anyone else is getting rather ashamed at how much you (have to) spend on average for this hobby? I wouldn't be able to imagine the amount to stay competitive on the tournament scene, needless to say, which has always been out of my reach financially. 

Anyway, I'm not sure that this is the place for such a diatribe. Feel free to it move moderators. I just was anxious about jumping on their website this afternoon and see the upcoming High Elves, but when I saw that they are releasing the new plastic Phoenix guard at over forty dollars for only x10 miniatures. It seems to me that GW is running warhammer into the camp of those with the most money have the most competitive army...not my idea of hip.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

um dude they have been over 100 for over a year....currently they go for 108.00 or 130.00 depending on the box set.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Um.... You may want to check your currency. They range from $90-$105, US.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Um.... You may want to check your currency. They range from $90-$105, US.


i was talking Canadian lol! Which is still way more then you guys pay mind you.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am aware you were talking Canadian, but he wasn't. Lol and yeah, you are- by a large margin. Oh well, sucks to be you.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

which battallions are you referring to? and the new pheonix guard have reduced in price so not sure what the issue is, the new high elf plastics are significantly cheaper for all three boxes.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

for me, the price of GW items has always been relative to the enjoyment derived from said items...

for example - i bought a regiment of Skaven Stormvermin at the start of August [for 30 of our british pounds], and proceeded to spend maybe 1-2hrs a night over the last month or so painting them, and enjoying every minute of it.

compare this to the cost of a new xbox game [35-40], or a new dvd / blu-ray [10-20], and the relative levels / period of enjoyment and satisfaction that those items provide me, i'd say the value for money of GW miniatures is on a par...and therefore _not_ outrageously expensive, for what are essentially luxury recreational products.

and that's not even taking into consideration the cost of producing those figures, from conceptual design through to a finished product...

i think the new HE sets are pretty well priced, and the models are rather sweet too! just my 2 cents [or should that be pence? :grin:]


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah over here the phoenix guard currently stand at 5 metals for $43 AUS, by the looks of things 10 phoenix guard in plastic will be around the same price = win on AUS's behalf


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

As my spending on the hobby is restricted to the amount I can make via painting them it doesn't bother me too much. I'm not really sure about why they are doing it except trying to milk the market for money. If anything I would expect marines to skyrocket as the demand is likely to rise with the new movie/game thats coming out. Meh, trying to rationalize GW is like trying to predict Chaos, aint gonna happen.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I aus we pay $142 us for a battleforce,($155AUD) With current exchange rates. I see little cause for your complaint.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

GW games have always been expensive, and the cost of shipping is factored into your prices. It costs a lot of money to send anything down under. As a canadian I know I get screwed on the price. But the thing is, I pay the money for a chance to spend time with my friends. The other thing to consider is that new technologies cost money. I don't know if you've seen the IoB minis up close, but they're amazing! I remember buying dark eldar when the 3rd edition set came out. They looked awesome then.... I'll pay more money for kick ass models! 

Truth be told, once you have 1 army you really don't need to buy more kits. Or ebay it... I'll keep paying the money and keep getting new, better models.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

The real trick with Fantasy and 40k is what was mentioned previously: get one army. Once you have collected a certain amount, you shouldn't need any more stuff except to maybe fill holes created by new codexes, or round out numbers. Few people are ever going to collect a whole chapter or whatever, so the price to maintain your hobby after the initial expenditure is actually pretty low.

I play a CCG as my main hobby, and that costs me a few hundred dollars every 3-4 months just to be able to play at a tournament level. With 40k, I haven't made a few hundred dollars in purchases yet this year and I play at a tournament level.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I was fealing the crunch untill recently, I've always wanted to move into REALLY big hoard armies (with conscripts) but the price just wasnt letting me do it. Then I stumbled purely by chance on 1/40 WW1 americans, 13 to a box for $14.50, and even if they look a little scrawny its certainly possible to pass them off as child conscripts (ala the whiteshields) add Tanks for 32.00, and the imperial guard looks like its in for a big boost on my end.

The moral: GW gouges, dont buy GW.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Bitching about GW prices is relative, depending on where you liveand who you buy from. In Aus we pay through the nose for retail, but if people actually pay retail, for their major purchases anyway, then they're throwing money away as far as I'm concerned. Small purchases are fine for incidentals and to show loyalty etc, but not big ticket stuff.

I recently spent A$275 on IG Kits and saved A$150 by buying them from The Warstore, so in Pounds (£), and that included Postage. That saving is based on an already discounted price from an Australian Discount Store so based on full retail from GW Aus I saved A$250..almost half price.

So GW Products are cheap at the moment.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

You are all right, entertainment is a luxury and the only 'worst' in it is as much as we want more 'stuff'. If one were to stick to one army per game, it is not as bad. Also, the newer technology certainly build better miniatures and I love that. The fluff is better than ever, GW does a better job at distribution internationally, and regionally for that matter. So, maybe I got a piece of sand in my crack, seeing how I'm feverishly painting up a 1k ork army as we speak. Another stress has been our economy here in Kentucky. My other feeling is that all of those 'services' are taking a toll on my hobby and GW is certainly feeling pressure of expansion and stock holders. All told, everyone is right, it has always been a relatively expensive hobby and they (GW) are producing grand products. Its good to see some discourse about this though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen no changes since I got into the hobby...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Bitching about GW prices is relative, depending on where you liveand who you buy from. In Aus we pay through the nose for retail, but if people actually pay retail, for their major purchases anyway, then they're throwing money away as far as I'm concerned. Small purchases are fine for incidentals and to show loyalty etc, but not big ticket stuff.
> 
> I recently spent A$275 on IG Kits and saved A$150 by buying them from The Warstore, so in Pounds (£), and that included Postage. That saving is based on an already discounted price from an Australian Discount Store so based on full retail from GW Aus I saved A$250..almost half price.
> 
> So GW Products are cheap at the moment.


QFT. I buy all my kits from Wayland Games these days. The only things I buy from GW are paints, WD, codexes and BL novels.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it does take the piss somewhat that moving from metal to plastic for the new Elf elites only saves you about £5... what happened to plastic being cheaper than metal?

I just buy everything except paints from ebay now anyway, so frankly GW can charge whatever they like because I'm happy paying 50% or less of it plus the time involved to repaint the models.

It still isn't as much of a rip off as the cinema though... £10 per ticket? For the quality of movies being released now? Yeah, right.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aquatic_foible said:


> for me, the price of GW items has always been relative to the enjoyment derived from said items...


so thats why tactical squads at £23 give you no enjoyment, only sadness and a sore feeling in your ass.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> so thats why tactical squads at £23 give you no enjoyment, only sadness and a sore feeling in your ass.


Quite the opposite in my opinion...


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Or you can just do what many older gamer have done, take models that are not GW and play w/ them in a mixed set (IG, marine, and ork models overflow from many other producers).

That or just swtich to No Limits! and play w/ whatever you think looks good!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ThePublic said:


> Or you can just do what many older gamer have done, take models that are not GW and play w/ them in a mixed set (IG, marine, and ork models overflow from many other producers).
> 
> That or just swtich to No Limits! and play w/ whatever you think looks good!


What would the damn point be... That would not feel 40k anymore...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Quite the opposite in my opinion...


well there are always exceptions for those who get a pleasant feeling in there ass from GW, but I'd question there selling practices.


Doelago said:


> What would the damn point be... That would not feel 40k anymore...


not feel like 40k to who exactly?
to the ones who do it and enjoy it?
or the ones who don't do it and not have to worry about it?
40k is what *you* make it, not what some money grabbing company says you must make it, there are no laws or rules to what is and what is not 40k to the individual..


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> not what some money grabbing company says you must make it



It is! What would 40k be without GW...


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well there are always exceptions for those who get a pleasant feeling in there ass from GW, but I'd question there selling practices.


ROLMFAO!! Taste be damned, I honestly laughed out loud on this one, I have a new favorite commentator.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> so thats why tactical squads at £23 give you no enjoyment, only sadness and a sore feeling in your ass.


I think we have covered this before stella, if you insist on sticking tactical squads up your bum its gonna leave you sore.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> It is! What would 40k be without GW...


without current GW?, you mean if we went back to the golden days of GW?, probably a dream.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

They keep raising prices, I keep buying from ebay and bits sellers. The world keeps spinning.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

For all I care GW can raise the prices another 10% tomorrow morning if they only use the money to pay some more game developpers and update the rules, codice and FAQs at a more regular pace. A more regular pace means every second year, not every five like they plan to do or worse every 7-10 years as we're seeing now... 

Phil


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> well there are always exceptions for those who get a pleasant feeling in there ass from GW, but I'd question there selling practices


i find it hard to take seriously the intimations of accepting anal rape from GW, when put forward by someone who cannot grasp the difference between "there" and "their"...

aside from grammatical facism, _there_ have been some rather interesting viewpoints raised by this discussion, and i'm glad that the majority of people have voiced _their_ opinions in a slightly more mature and dignified fashion :grin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> i find it hard to take seriously the intimations of accepting anal rape from GW, when put forward by someone who cannot grasp the difference between "there" and "their"...
> 
> aside from grammatical facism, _there_ have been some rather interesting viewpoints raised by this discussion, and i'm glad that the majority of people have voiced _their_ opinions in a slightly more mature and dignified fashion :grin:


Oh bull, you know you laughed.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> i find it hard to take seriously the intimations of accepting anal rape from GW, when put forward by someone who cannot grasp the difference between "there" and "their"...
> 
> aside from grammatical facism, _there_ have been some rather interesting viewpoints raised by this discussion, and i'm glad that the majority of people have voiced _their_ opinions in a slightly more mature and dignified fashion :grin:


We all love GW's work, or we wouldn't be here. However, anyone who doesn't feel reamed by their current pricing must be either rich or a GW employee. Or maybe a masochist. :headbutt:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

aquatic_foible said:


> i find it hard to take seriously the intimations of accepting anal rape from GW, when put forward by someone who cannot grasp the difference between "there" and "their"...


I grasp the difference, I just don't give a shit when there are posters who have entire posts spelt incorrectly or incoherently, a little "there" slip up is hardly something to care about.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really don't understand why people get pissed off, its a hobby its not a neccessity! You live to your means! I for one have so many models that I've bought over the years half painted (lie, prob undercoated if anything). All this GW bashing is childish and immature! They are a company first and foremost and need to make profits, if they dont succeed then the company will fold so I really have no probs with paying a little extra, if it means I can only get one tank or squad rather than two each month then so be it! As long as they continue to improve the quality (and for certain armies updates) then good stuff in my opinion .... incoherenty rant over!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> As long as they continue to improve the quality (and for certain armies updates)


I agree with what you said previously however its debatable that they've even been doing those things recently. 
From my experience they don't update things enough, their customer care has declined dramatically, and although a lot of the newer models are great, some would probably argue that some have not been so good. I'm not going to bitch about the prices, but I don't like the fact that they do not support their market as much as they could considering the prices we as gamers pay.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> without current GW?, you mean if we went back to the golden days of GW?, probably a dream.


Todays GW is like it should be, no changes needed in my opinion....


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Mmm... tastes like brainwashing.


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well there are always exceptions for those who get a pleasant feeling in there ass from GW, but I'd question there selling practices.
> 
> not feel like 40k to who exactly?
> to the ones who do it and enjoy it?
> ...


EXACTLY!!!! table top wargaming by any set of rules will feel like table top wargaming (GW does NOT have the patent on THAT!)

The game is what you do and what you bring to it. It isn't the line of the company. Snatch back your brain zombie, snatch it back and hold it.:crazy:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Todays GW is like it should be, no changes needed in my opinion....


bring back fat bloke and have the game run by hobbyists for hobbyists, go back in time a few years to when I started playing and you'll see a massive difference in GW's attitudes and how they treat customers, back then you weren't a wallet on legs you were valued or at least you felt it, and you could connect better with the people serving you at the stores, the people you played with (who these days are mostly assholes) and the people writing the rules you played with.

I use to love GW not long ago, it was like a holy shrine to me, up until about half way through 4th edition, I started to really feel let down by everything they did, all there choices, there target markets, there attitudes towards people, they all changed to become nothing but slop and shit.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You were always just a money bag. It's just they didn't have as many money bags to choose from. Now they have expanded and you became expendable.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> bring back fat bloke and have the game run by hobbyists for hobbyists, go back in time a few years to when I started playing and you'll see a massive difference in GW's attitudes and how they treat customers, back then you weren't a wallet on legs you were valued or at least you felt it, and you could connect better with the people serving you at the stores, the people you played with (who these days are mostly assholes) and the people writing the rules you played with.
> 
> I use to love GW not long ago, it was like a holy shrine to me, up until about half way through 4th edition, I started to really feel let down by everything they did, all there choices, there target markets, there attitudes towards people, they all changed to become nothing but slop and shit.


for me there is so much wrong with what you are saying, its crazy how differently we can see the same thing. However peoples interaction with the hobby, gw and gw staff is unique to them and the individual circumstance. Maybe the store/s that were your regular haunts had great staff then and not so great, up and down the country that will be different depending on the store you go into. For example i hated gw up to about four years ago due to my experiences with staff in various stores, it always felt very cliquey in my gw's and was basically a place for the staff to hang around with their mates and take the piss out of people and it was there little power trip.

Gw is run by hobbyists, however they should be people who are professional, who make decisions for the business. At the end of the day though, gw makes money by providing their customers with a service and product they want, so the decisions they make should reflect that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jigplums said:


> gw makes money by providing their customers with a service and product they want


so why do they keep providing me with SPESS MAHREENS? how is that a service and a product *I *want as a customer?


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Why worry about it, if its so shit and there are better options well . . . . . I think you can see where I'm gonna go with that!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

because thier customers, and i when i say that i mean people who actually spend money, not people who spend there time moaning about everything the company does on internet forums, actually like space marines. It shows in the sales.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

the GM is all about money, no more no less, profit is all they think about. They couldn't care less about the actual people who buy there stuff just that people are buying it is enough. And we still will as resin is still quite pricey. Although copying your own miniatures in resin is not illegal as long as you don't sell them.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

jigplums said:


> because thier customers, and i when i say that i mean people who actually spend money, not people who spend there time moaning about everything the company does on internet forums, actually like space marines. It shows in the sales.


People keep saying that. Conveniently forgetting that if it weren't for the Space Marines getting all the new toys all of the time, their sales would sag just like the OTHER armies who haven't been getting any love.

What we have here is two cycles of positive feedback: The Space Marines get attention, which means they get more sales, which means they get more attention, and so on. Meanwhile, the other armies get less attention, which results in less sales, which again means they get less attention... 

Unless your eventual goal is to have nothing but Space Marines armies, this is not a good thing.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

wish they would just go back to the old ways with the same new minis lol


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

deathwatch27 said:


> the GM is all about money, no more no less, profit is all they think about. They couldn't care less about the actual people who buy there stuff just that people are buying it is enough. And we still will as resin is still quite pricey. Although copying your own miniatures in resin is not illegal as long as you don't sell them.


But the thing is you have people like me who moan because _they can't spend money on GW_!!!! I wish I could buy stuff for my GKs. I wish I could buy stuff for my Necrons. I wish I could buy stuff for my SoBs. I wish I could buy stuff for my Tau. As a business owner myself, I'm just pulling my hair off at what I see like missed business. Heck, they would still sell the actual sister models if they had just published an updated PDF codex (and still had the unit box for sale). How many Necron sales are lost every week, right now? Are you sure 100% of those sales are recuperated by disappointed players instead buying SW, BA, SM, Nids or IG? What about Tau? And those two armies have a ton of nice high-profit plastic kits for sales RFN! Sure updating every codex every year (through a PDF or similar) would steal some thunder from the brand new army. But since the newest army also gets brand new ultra-cool models, it wouldn't be that bad. 

Phil


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Boreas nailed it. In some ways, it's even worse... Given the way GW utterly refuses to update rules for an army outside of a codex release (Errata are clarifications, not an update), models for multiple units are barely sold because they *utterly and completely suck* with the rules that are out for them.

Think Repentia. Or Penitent Engines, for example. A wonderful model. Every SoB player - hell, every 40K player! - should buy one, paint it... and then place it on a shelf because while it looks awesome, it's seriously not worth the points to field. 

GK, DE, and Necron players all have the same problem with different models. If anyone that plays them can't name at least one, I'll eat my frigging CHAIR. In terms of sales, the SoB situation is worse still because the basic troop box isn't available. There's just blisters of 3. This means a new army isn't affordable, which HAS to drag the sales of the other items down.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Shandathe said:


> Boreas nailed it. In some ways, it's even worse... Given the way GW utterly refuses to update rules for an army outside of a codex release (Errata are clarifications, not an update), models for multiple units are barely sold because they *utterly and completely suck* with the rules that are out for them.
> 
> Think Repentia. Or Penitent Engines, for example. A wonderful model. Every SoB player - hell, every 40K player! - should buy one, paint it... and then place it on a shelf because while it looks awesome, it's seriously not worth the points to field.
> 
> GK, DE, and Necron players all have the same problem with different models. If anyone that plays them can't name at least one, I'll eat my frigging CHAIR. In terms of sales, the SoB situation is worse still because the basic troop box isn't available. There's just blisters of 3. This means a new army isn't affordable, which HAS to drag the sales of the other items down.


The thing is alot of this just simply is not true. it is mearly your perception of what the hobby is. i know someone with 9 penitent engines. also out of the maybe 20 gamers in my gaming circle 3 have sisters. the other 2 both have 3 penitent engines. All 3 of these guys are some of the better players i know and win alot more games then they lose with their sisters armies. There are more people who will buy 1 of every unit for an army because they like the models and are collectors, then there are people who collect an army they they feel is competative.

Also the people who even use FAQ's and Errata are just the tip of the iceberg when it comes to gamers. Most just use what they feel there book says and the rulebook. secondly Having endless downloads and updates makes a Cliquee, elitist culture that is not encourage to new players starting the hobby getting involved.
thirdly it is poor customer service. im sure all the guys dishing out the "i know how to run a multi-national, niche market, industry leading company better" attitude would be the first to kick off when they went into a store and bought a codex for an army that they couldn't use until they had downloaded some updates and printed out erratas


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

While all this is nice in your gaming circle, it is not representative of the general population. If you look at the boards, which represent a nice sample of WH gamers, you'll see that almost no one uses PE on a regular basis. I've seen little or no battle report with those units. And I'm pretty sure that less that one in a thousand new gamer actually PE in the last year, worldwide. In my local community (roughly 24-28 gamers) no one has bought a Penitent Engine in the last 5 years (if only because I've never seen a PE box in the 4 local game stores). I've got 3 (which I bought 6 years ago) and another player has 2. In between us, we've got about 35 armies. Yet, 2 SOB armies? 5 PE? With minimal codex update via PDF there would have been more. And it's not elitist: over 60% of Occident has access to Internet (according to Internet World Stats). According to statistics.gov.uk, less than 5% of 16-24 y.-o. had not accessed internet in the last 3 months. Plus stores could print out those PDF. 

GW should really get into gear. It's 2010. Would you buy a computer program if you knew the company wouldn't produce patches or updated for 5 years? People will wait for material things, but information (which rules are, basically) is being created and diffused faster and faster so they'll want it faster and faster. Five years is way too long.

Phil


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

And that's not even mentioning the Repentia, which were my first example. Look, QA and playtesting can't catch everything. For instance, the original Starcraft had over a dozen patches. Not because it was a bad game, or because it had that many problems, but because Blizzard was solving rare bugs and tweaking the balance after evaluating data from games being played in the wild. 

If GW were willing to listen and issue the occasional official 'patch' for old codexes rather than waiting for the next - mind you, they don't have to fix everything, just the things that are OBVIOUSLY broken would do - the system would slowly get a bit better. And as the system gets better and more balanced, more options become viable. People will have more fun, the armies will become more varied, and more models will be sold.

Yes, it'll take effort, but I suspect the pros would outweigh the cons.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

sphere830 said:


> I wouldn't be able to imagine the amount to stay competitive on the tournament scene, needless to say, which has always been out of my reach financially.


If you want to play blood angels in america it works out like this: (Bought from a discount store for lowest possible retail price)

2x librarians: $20
3x Full space marine squad: $90(Additional melta guns: $10)
6x razorback: $180
Baal predatorx3: $120
Total: $420(minus paints, glue, etc)

That's for the single most competitive list for fifteen hundred. Fifteen hundred points. That's an absurd pricetag.

For nids it's like:

Hive tyrant: $40
Tyrant Guardx2: $35
Single warrior: $10
Gaunt squadx6: $180
Hive guardx4:$80
Zoanthrope: $20
Carnifex(tervigon):x4: $180
Trygonx2: $80
Total: $625

Is I think around 2000 points of competitive tyranids, correct me if Im wrong all over the place nids players.

It's an expensive hobby, no doubt, but honestly that is the cost for a brand new player who doesn't have a trading economy among the players at his/her store, doesn't refference ebay, doesn't look for deals on chaosorc, etc. Plus the cost of an army has artificially rose in competitive play since now everybody runs mech, and tanks cost way too much.
/rant


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

This is the reason why I'm going Forgeworld only. Hell, I just started the hobby(did by a cadian army and played a few games, but sold it soon after) and I'm willing to take the resin plunge because if an inferior product(GW) is gonna be a few bucks less than a supremely awesome model, I'm going with the better product cause I'll enjoy painting and owning such an army much more. And its the best time. Ever since the prices started rising earlier this year, FW still hasn't gone up.

P.S. Is the Forgeworld website down or is it just me?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

> P.S. Is the Forgeworld website down or is it just me?


I just tried...and can't connect either. Bummer 'cause I have a large order to place.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

HOBO said:


> I just tried...and can't connect either. Bummer 'cause I have a large order to place.


Ditto. Come back to us FW!!!!


----------

